# Blue Snowball Mic driver issues on Windows 7



## WackyTheWalrus (Nov 17, 2015)

So I bought a computer yesterday morning and it had a fresh install of Windows 7 premium but when I tried to use my Blue Snowball mic with it, the driver would fail. I've tried switching to a usb 2.0 port instead of 3.0 and other stuff. I've been trying for hours to find a fix but I cannot. Can anyone help?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Have you already done this ? :- (source :- http://www.bluemic.com/snowball/#software_setup)


> *Windows 8 and Windows 7 Setup Procedure*
> 
> *Snowball is plug-and-play and does not require drivers. No, not even for Windows 8.*
> 
> ...


If you have done the above and it still doesn't work what exactly happens for you to say 'the driver would fail' ?


----------



## WackyTheWalrus (Nov 17, 2015)

managed said:


> Have you already done this ? :- (source :- http://www.bluemic.com/snowball/#software_setup)
> 
> If you have done the above and it still doesn't work what exactly happens for you to say 'the driver would fail' ?


I have, when I plug it in the notification comes up saying "Installing device driver software" but then it fails and says that it hasn't been installed correctly. It doesn't show up in the recording devices. Sorry I'm new to this website and forums thing


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

No need to apologise, you're doing fine. 

See if this helps :-


----------



## WackyTheWalrus (Nov 17, 2015)

managed said:


> No need to apologise, you're doing fine.
> 
> See if this helps :-


Thanks for the quick replys!

I've tried the usb port 2.0 instead of 3.0, the wire into the mic isn't upside down, I've installed every windows update, tried multiple usb 2.0 ports, I've reinstalled the drivers like 20 times: same thing happens every time. When I did what that video told me to, after picking the device driver and clicking next this popped up "Windows found driver software for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install it" and the error is "This device cannot start. (Code 10)"


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If it's a Desktop have you tried using a Usb port on the back of the PC ?


----------



## WackyTheWalrus (Nov 17, 2015)

managed said:


> If it's a Desktop have you tried using a Usb port on the back of the PC ?


It is a desktop and yes, There is 2 usb on the front which are both 3.0s and there's 8 on the back which 2 are 3.0s and 6 are 2.0s


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, I'm out of ideas but if I do think of anything else I'll post again.


----------



## WackyTheWalrus (Nov 17, 2015)

managed said:


> Ok, I'm out of ideas but if I do think of anything else I'll post again.


Alright thanks anyway


----------



## WackyTheWalrus (Nov 17, 2015)

I contacted the Blue support team and they are sending me the Usb cable free of charge.. thankfully I didn't have to show proof of purchase because I bought the mic off of my friend and don't have any haha...


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

That's good of them I hope it fixes the problem.


----------

